# Myrtle Beach-City Pass or Go Card?



## Aviator621

We are headed to Myrtle Beach in April, and I thought I remembered that there was a Combo-City Pass type card you could purchase to visit multiple attractions for one price, but I can't seem to find it now.  Anyone know if one exists and where it can be bought?  Thanks


----------



## jdunn1

Might want to google it.  I've grown up going to Myrtle and I'm not sure what kind of attractions you are talking about.  Myrtle Beach is heavy on dinner shows, and a few small attractions like an Aquarium, Ripley's believe it or not and some haunted houses.  There is one or two carnival type ammusement parks, but that is about it.  Myrtle Beach has an amazing number of places to eat and shop and play mini-golf, but I would not call it an attraction heavy destination.  

Also, not sure what the hours are like in April for all those things, as that is off-season.  Places lile Boardwalk and Broadway will definately keep you busy for a couple nights and those places have lots of little attractions to visit.

Have fun.  I'm hoping this April will be nice and warm.  Will be in Hilton Head, myself.


----------



## Aviator621

Thanks for the feedback; was hoping to find something that included attractions like Wonderworks, the Aquarium, the new Pirate Show, etc. No luck on google--plenty of cards for other cities, just not Myrtle Beach.  Either it was discontinued, or my memory is faulty.  Ah well.


----------



## shagnut

I have never seen anything for Myrtle Beach like the city pass, etc.  They don't even have a hoho trolly.  If you find something please post.  shaggy


----------



## Broubal

*Myrtle Beach VIP card*

 Hope this helps

http://www.myrtlebeachvipcard.com/faqs.cfm


----------



## amycurl

Also, might want to check out www.visitmyrtlebeach.com for some good deals.
(Official convention and visitor's bureau site.)


----------



## Aviator621

Thanks for both of those suggestions!

On a side note, has anyone tried the new Wonderworks yet? Any good?


----------

